# IBS Cramps or Implantation??



## MrsF08 (Jul 29, 2010)

Hi Ladies

First of all, good luck to everyone on the dreaded 2ww!! It's hell and unless you go through it you can't appreciated what it does to your mind!!

This is my first post in a long time but I'm hoping someone might be able to shed some light or share similar experience...

I suffer from IBS (usually stress related) and the progesterone injections can cause IBS cramps but I'm wondering (or praying) that what I'm experiencing is implantation?!?
The cramps are intermittent and a cross between af pain and a burning sensation very low down.  Am I clutching at straws thinking this is implantation? 

I had a few after ET but they got worse about 2 days ago (I'm 5dp5dt).

Any common experiences or advise welcomed.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Mel D (Jan 18, 2013)

I'm the same with same symptoms at 5dp5dt but don't normally suffer from ibs. Would love to know if its the progesterone playing mimicry again, the waiting is driving me crazy. Roll on Monday. Good luck to us both x


----------



## MrsF08 (Jul 29, 2010)

Hi Mel
Thanks for replying. Similar symptoms to me is reassuring! 
Is your OTD Tuesday? I've been here so many times and each time gets harder not easier! I read lots of posts from people saying they test early but I'm too scared to test on the day! 

Good luck!


----------



## kip (Jun 2, 2014)

Hi, I don't have the answer either but am experiencing exactly the same thing. Also feeling really heavy & throbbing 'down there' too. I'm 6dp3dt and am hoping it is implantation cramping rather than AF. It's really reassuring to know others are feeling the same thing too! Am going crazy here googling every symptom!

Good luck everyone xx


----------



## Mel D (Jan 18, 2013)

Doc says I can do blood test on Monday 9dp5dt but OTD from clinic is Wed 11dp5dt. Going for blood test as it will detect any hcg so even if it's negative I can at least see if they tried to implant. Really throbbing today, hope this is good sign x


----------

